# Serious Sam 2 on ATi GPU



## akshayt (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi

I ran the game with my CPU at 2.55 and using mem divider 333 1T.
It was lagging, bad enough to be worse than unplayable. The game was fine at 10X7 Med with rare stuttering, but it was really really bad at higher settings. This is worse than my 6600GT. CCC - default settings.
It was the demo version.

I am facing lagging problems with MW demo as well, though it is no so severe.

Other games also may have a slight problem but not all games have the problem.

I am using a generic cabinet, had opened the case while playing.
I am using 1 X 80mm exhaust fan, 1 X 80mm fan close to the hdd, tt bh, 2 fans with cabinet.

Please help.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 5, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> It was the *demo* version.


That is the key word.
Even I have an ATI graphics card and the Serious Sam 2 Demo gave me major problems, so obviously you're not the only one suffering from this problem. ATI obviously isn't going to correct an issue with the demo of a year old game so just forget about it.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 5, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> This is worse than my 6600GT. CCC - default settings.


Which ATI card are u using? Nd by these words it seems powerful than the 6600GT. I can't believe its lagging in those settings.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 5, 2006)

I assume it's the X1900XT. I read it in one of akshayt's posts.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 5, 2006)

I think its some problem in settings...check whether Vsync is turned on, if the turn it off.
Also if u play at some 1600*1200 or higher resolution needs min 2GB or more RAM to store those huge texture files nd all. Even if you have the most powerful card, its sure to lag. Upgrade your ram to 2GB or more if u play at max res @max quality[mostly texture quality].


----------



## akshayt (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a 1900XTX with 2GB dual ch RAM.
Serious Sam2 demo the toy game, I don't think it is that old.
It runs fine at 10X7 Med, after that, it goes bad.

I am getting lagging in MW demo as well.
I never used to get these kind of lagging ever. It is after a complete system service which corrected my stuttering almost fully.
__________
also, FPS are more often that not fine I think, didn't check them this time though.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 5, 2006)

Wise old Owl .. how come who is so good with the pc can't solve this petty problem ....


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 5, 2006)

Because it is a freak occurence. You normally don't expect a X1900XTX to run a game so slowly. What has being a "wise old owl" got to do with it?


----------



## akshayt (Sep 5, 2006)

This is a problem may be some rare man can solve. not most of the so called good ones will do.

please help.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 5, 2006)

Demos could have bugs. Why don't you try the full version of the games and see if they run any better?


----------



## akshayt (Sep 5, 2006)

1)COD2 full: slight lagging, slight only.

2)GTA:SA: Noticeable lagging, but game is playable.

3)MW demo: Lots of lagging

4)SS2 demo: nothing but lagging at higher settings

5)Timeshift demo: Occasional jerkyiness/stuttering. Sometimes little lagging but generally ok.


----------



## Stalker (Sep 5, 2006)

maybe a problem with the demo. Have u tried the full version???


----------



## akshayt (Sep 5, 2006)

Tried hardware stock 

MW demo: There was something, not that kind of lagging as before which had kind of gone, but the game wasn't smooth @ 2GHz I feel. 

SS2 demo: Things were much better, but again it wasn't fast/snappy enough or smooth enough as you say to play. I think some amount of overclock is required. 

What does all this mean. 

Should I try lower volts with lower overclocks.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 5, 2006)

Have you accidently enabled a really high level of AA/AF from the CCC? That would explain the lack of performance.


----------



## akshayt (Sep 6, 2006)

1)No I haven't.

2)Even if I had, 1900XTX is capable of playing these kind of games at those settings.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 6, 2006)

Downgrade to a lower version of Catalyst or try using the Omega drivers.


----------



## akshayt (Sep 6, 2006)

Why, is 6.8 known to have these problems?


----------



## Stalker (Sep 6, 2006)

i can't believe that SS2 & MW can stress a 1900XTX...................
try Omega drivers, make sure no unnecessary programs r running in the background


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 6, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> Why, is 6.8 known to have these problems?


No. I'm using 6.8 and it works just fine.
Your's seems to be a freak occurence. Reinstall Windows and if possible try the card on another PC.


----------



## akshayt (Sep 6, 2006)

1)How many times should I reinstall windows???


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 6, 2006)

Run 3DMark 06 and see if your card matches the expected score for a X1900XTX.
If nothing seems to work then complain to the manufacturer and get a new piece.


----------



## akshayt (Sep 6, 2006)

3D Mark 06 : 5000+ @ 2.55

Can it be becoz of overheating?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 6, 2006)

Even my 7600GT scores 4k+ on 3D MARK 06. There's somethin wrong with ur card. If u r willing to take the risk then update it with latest firmware nd try.


----------



## Stalker (Sep 6, 2006)

the card is faulty............a 1900xtx shudnt perform so badly, 
but try it on a friends comp first!


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 7, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> 1)How many times should I reinstall windows???



i think there is fault with in the card..did you overclocked it..if not then replace it..don't waste money.


----------



## akshayt (Sep 7, 2006)

Switch says that it is overheating and he will do it right when I meet him. Now that will be 1.5months from him. He is moderator at TE and a member at Digit as well.
He says the cabinet doesn't have right cable management, he has personally had a look at it.
Does this seem fine to you?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 7, 2006)

There is not much problem if u oc it to some safe values. But if u do some xtreme oc then facors like cable managemenet for better air flow etc should be taken into consideration.


----------



## akshayt (Sep 7, 2006)

I haven't overclocked the card. I did run ATI tool max core or something once and it did a 1-2mhz or so overclock but after that I cancelled it.


----------



## Stalker (Sep 7, 2006)

check ur core / memory clock speeds, make sure they r at the normal settings


----------



## akshayt (Sep 7, 2006)

the card is not overclocked.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 8, 2006)

My friend also had somewhat same problem.......are all drivers updated and properly installed???..is the WINDOWS XP original copy???


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 8, 2006)

@akshyat : Maybe something is dying ... since i remember u mentioned that the m/b had problem with particular modules , which were absolutely absent in most other cases , u could have already been using a faulty piece of hardware (had my days with one too) ... did u try to update the bios ?? or ru facing the problem after updating the bios ??

Also .. post the complete config .. makes it much easier to judge ..

Also , u mentioned u oc'ed the CPU ... ru sure ur RAM is able to tolerate the OC ... also.. .. ru using A8N-E ?? .. then see if 2T makes any diff.

Also .. the X1900XTX is pretty much bottlenecked by the X2 4800+ in most cases ... and i don't think ur oc'ed CPU is better than that CPU .. ur CPU can actually turn out to be a huge bottleneck , even with the oc ..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 8, 2006)

@deathvirus_me
But he's not playing it at even 1600*1200. Then how could be the CPU the bottleneck?


----------



## akshayt (Sep 8, 2006)

@deathmevirus, thanks for the help but all that doesn't hold good in my case.

I have updated my BIOS. Those RAM modules weren't supported by my motherboard at that time according to the BIOS. Today things may be different.

The CPU is not a practical bottleneck, although it doesn't show the GPUs true might, the gameplay I want is achievable with this CPU on my GPU.

I have tried both stock and overclocked. That is not true either.

Seems overheating to me!!!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 8, 2006)

> @deathvirus_me
> But he's not playing it at even 1600*1200. Then how could be the CPU the bottleneck?



Well , at 1600*1200 , the CPU would be a less bottleneck in most games .. at 1024*768 , the CPU is a big factor ...



> @deathmevirus, thanks for the help but all that doesn't hold good in my case.
> 
> I have updated my BIOS. Those RAM modules weren't supported by my motherboard at that time according to the BIOS. Today things may be different.
> 
> ...



Post ur full config ... plz ...


----------

